# Der PC Games-Podcast 169: XCOM, War of the Roses, Dishonored und vieles mehr



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games-Podcast 169: XCOM, War of the Roses, Dishonored und vieles mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games-Podcast 169: XCOM, War of the Roses, Dishonored und vieles mehr


----------



## beamer1981 (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke Danke Danke für frisches Podcast-Material 

und eh mich die arbeit wieder vom fragen loswerden abhält, leg ich gleich mal los - heut mit ein wenig nostalgie 

1. Sagt einem das Origin-Game "Crusader - No Remorse" noch was? Was haltet ihr davon? Wie würdet Ihr ein Remake finden? Z.B. via Kickstarter? 

2. In diesem Zusammenhang: Gibt es bei euch auch noch alte Games im Hinterkopf, die euch früher geprägt oder beeindruckt haben, aber beim heutigen Anzocken doch nur eine gewisse nostalgische Verklärtheit offenbaren, weil sie nach heutigen Standards einfach nur alt sind?

3. Gibt es Filmjunkies unter euch? Welchen Actionfilm der 80er und 90er mögt ihr heute immer noch?

Gruß aus Berlin
beamer


----------



## Mothman (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke, dass ihr meine Frage so ausführlich und informativ bantwortet habt. Ich bin auch froh, dass euch die Frage nicht gelangweilt hat.^^

Eure Ausführungen zu XCOM kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen. Sowohl was die Kritik angeht (Kamera, Tutorial) als auch das Lob.
Ich hab es mittlerweile auch einmal auf "normal" durchgespielt und werde es sicher bald auf "klassisch" neu anfangen.

Auch das was Robert über War of the Roses erzählt, hab ich genauso erlebt.
War of the Roses spiele ich auch. Ich kann es nur nicht so genießen, wie ich möchte. Leider hab ich immer wieder Crashes und gestern sogar einen Blue Screen bei dem Spiel.
Bin jetzt Stufe 23 und bin als Ritter mit Lanze und Schlachtross unterwegs. Macht Spaß, wenn es läuft. Frustriert halt krass, wenn man ne halbe Stunde spielt und dann mitten im Gemetzel rausfliegt.
Am Anfang fand ich das Spiel nicht gut, im Vergleich zu Mount & Blade. Mittlerweile hab ich aber den Reiz an WoR erkannt. Und dieses Triumph-Gefühl, wenn man einem im Zweikampf besiegt habe ich auch erfahren. 
Es ist einfach befriedigend.^^
Ich finde auch den Karten-Umfang zu gering. Und 2 der vorhandenen Karten sind für Reiter total scheiße.
Und JA: Manchmal ist der Waffen-Spam zu krass. Also dass einer mit einem Zweihandschwert so zusticht, als ob er ein kleines Küchenmesser hat, kommt schon vor.

Ich finde es schön, dass Vik Mount & Blade auch mal positiv erwähnt. Sonst hatte ich eher den Eindruck, dass M&B nicht so gut bei euch angekommen ist.


----------



## Butchnass (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Crusader - No Remorse auch gespielt. Das Spiel war cool, ein Nachfolger wäre nett.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Oktober 2012)

beamer1981 schrieb:


> 1. Sagt einem das Origin-Game "Crusader - No Remorse" noch was? Was haltet ihr davon? Wie würdet Ihr ein Remake finden? Z.B. via Kickstarter?


 Oh, dazu hab ich ne kleine Anekdote.


----------



## mwd222 (15. Oktober 2012)

was haltet ihr von dem System, das Eagle Dynamic (DCS World) und auch vorher Microsoft (Flight Simulator) oder 777 Studios (Rise of Flight) eingeführt haben? 
Man erwirbt ein Basissystem (kaufen oder es ist frei zum Download) und man kann einzelne Module (wie Flugzeuge, Fahrzeuge-Fuhrpark, Landschaften) dazu kaufen? 
Das geht bei Simulatoren ja ganz gut (ich kaufe nur was ich auch fliegen bzw. fahren möchte...), aber ist das auch auf für Spiele sinnvoll (nur SP oder nur MP, zusätzliche Kampagne kaufen)?

Free2Play-Spiele haben ja ein anderes Pay2Win-System, oder!?


----------



## Enisra (15. Oktober 2012)

mwd222 schrieb:


> Das geht bei Simulatoren ja ganz gut (ich kaufe nur was ich auch fliegen bzw. fahren möchte...), aber ist das auch auf für Spiele sinnvoll (nur SP oder nur MP, zusätzliche Kampagne kaufen)?


 
äh,  jetzt _ganz gut_ in Verbindung mit MS Flight zu nennen ist aber auch sehr gewagt 
In Anbetracht das MS das ganze unlängst schon abgeseägt hat

Ansonsten zum Sprung, das Ding ist ja, das es damals beim Rekordsprung von Joe Kittinger einen Riss im Handschuh gab und auch seine Hand anschwoll, diese aber glücklicherweise den Anzug abdichtete
Und so erinnert es schon ein wenig an die berühmte Aussage eine Patent Beamten der einst mal behauptet hatte, das alles interesante schon erfunden sei wenn es um die Sinnhaftigkeit geht, vorallem wenn es darum geht wenn irgendwelche Nasen behaupten das man schon alle Daten hätte weil man _einmal _da runter gesprungen ist und man merkt, das können nicht wirklich welche sein, die sich _irgendwie _mit Forschung geschäftigt haben


----------



## meineGurke (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo werte Podcaster,
nun war ich ja in den letzten Monaten ziemlich angeödet von der Spielearmee der Innovationsarmut und der taktischen Unterforderung doch jetzt kamen ja diese zwei Glanzlichter Dishonored und XCom auf einmal raus und ich muss sagen so gut habe ich mich lange nicht mehr von Spielen unterhalten gefühlt! Denkt ihr auch (mit Spielen wie Watchdogs und Beyond: Two Souls im Hinterkopf), dass es mit dem Gameplay endlich wieder voran geht?


----------



## Satus (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss schon sagen, ich bin neidisch auf Euch. Immer die neusten Games zocken, durch die Weltgschichte reisesn, Montags im Cast über Spiele fachsimeln und dabei einen Kasten Bier trinken...ihr wisst schon, dass sich so das Paradies anfühlen muss?


----------



## Lacrimea (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Habt ihr schon Infos zu Fear Vier?


----------



## deinKleinhirn (16. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Podcast aber ich hatte mich auf ein paar Anekdoten und lustige oder interessante Details zu Dishonored und Xcom gefreut, vielleicht habt ihr da noch was zu erzählen? Der Grund, warum die alten Leserfragen jetzt nicht mehr beantwortet wurden würde mich auch interessieren. Liebe Grüße deinKleinhirn.


----------



## Steffke100 (16. Oktober 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Oh, dazu hab ich ne kleine Anekdote.



Der nächste Podcast kommt bestimmt.


----------



## beamer1981 (16. Oktober 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Oh, dazu hab ich ne kleine Anekdote.



Ick freu ma


----------



## Paraciel (16. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> D
> 
> Auch das was Robert über War of the Roses erzählt, hab ich genauso erlebt.
> War of the Roses spiele ich auch. Ich kann es nur nicht so genießen, wie ich möchte. Leider hab ich immer wieder Crashes und gestern sogar einen Blue Screen bei dem Spiel.
> ...



Naja, der 2h-Spam ist zum Glück nach dem letzten Nerf nicht mehr ganz so schlimm. Mich kotzt aber noch das Squad-Spawnen an, aber da meinten die Entwickler ja schon dass sie daran arbeiten.


----------



## Falconer75 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem: Stilistisch unterscheiden sich die diversen Computec-Magazine ja durchaus. Wenn ihr eure Texte für andere Hefte überarbeitet, orientiert ihr euch meines Erachtens einen Tick zu sehr an den formalen Dingen. Also Leseransprache, Tastenbelegungen etc. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass ihr z.B. play³-Artikel etwas rotziger und frecher anlegt. Bei dem Heft wird gern mal mit lustigen Fußnoten gearbeitet, oder der ein oder andere redaktionsinterne Kalauer rausgehauen. Dafür braucht es dann bspw. nicht super ausgeklügelte Sonderkästen mit allem Schnick-Schnack, auf die PC-Zocker so sehr stehen.
Wollt oder könnt ihr solche heftspezifischen Besonderheiten nicht berücksichtigen? Oder macht ihr es gar und ich krieg’ das nur nicht mit?

Edit: Habe überlegt, die Frage zu streichen. Diese Woche hat bitter aufgezeigt, über welch unwichtige Dinge wir diskutieren. Es geht nur um Games. Gesundheit ist alles. Carpe Diem.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (17. Oktober 2012)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem:



Wieso "hättest" du gerne ein Problem  ??


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2012)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Wieso "hättest" du gerne ein Problem  ??


 
Ich sag nur eines:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LfCP_557Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Falconer75 (17. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eines:



Bingo.


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

Paraciel schrieb:


> Naja, der 2h-Spam ist zum Glück nach dem letzten Nerf nicht mehr ganz so schlimm. Mich kotzt aber noch das Squad-Spawnen an, aber da meinten die Entwickler ja schon dass sie daran arbeiten.


Ohja, wenn man mitten im Zweikampf ist und plötzlich spawnen 3-4 Squadmitglieder von deinem Gegner direkt daneben. Das war es dann natürlich mit dem ZWEI-Kampf. Das nervt und ist unfair. Stimmt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2012)

beamer1981 schrieb:


> 1. Sagt einem das Origin-Game "Crusader - No Remorse" noch was? Was haltet ihr davon? Wie würdet Ihr ein Remake finden? Z.B. via Kickstarter?


"No Remorse " und "No Regret" waren echte Knaller. Vor allem der Soundtrack war astrein. Ein Remake, das das Spielprinzip unerverfälscht übernimmt (also auch die Iso-Perspektive), würde ich sofort begrüßen ! 


beamer1981 schrieb:


> 3. Gibt es Filmjunkies unter euch? Welchen Actionfilm der 80er und 90er mögt ihr heute immer noch?


 Zu viele, als dass ich alle aufzählen könnte. 
Aus dem Stegreif könnte ich "Speed" und "Face Off / Im Körper des Feindes" nennen. Meine Action-Highlights der 90er schlechthin.


----------



## zehfisch (17. Oktober 2012)

wisst ihr was mit dem mod dayz passiert wenn die standaloneversion raus kommt...? werden beide geichzeitig gepatched oder nur die standalone version...

mfg 

zehfisch


----------



## Muckimann (18. Oktober 2012)

zehfisch schrieb:


> wisst ihr was mit dem mod dayz passiert wenn die standaloneversion raus kommt...? werden beide geichzeitig gepatched oder nur die standalone version...
> 
> mfg
> 
> zehfisch



Soweit ich weiß wird Support für die DayZ Mod eingestellt, aber viele/alle Entwicklertools freigegeben, sodass die Community selbst erweitern und rumbasteln kann.


----------



## Paraciel (18. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ohja, wenn man mitten im Zweikampf ist und plötzlich spawnen 3-4 Squadmitglieder von deinem Gegner direkt daneben. Das war es dann natürlich mit dem ZWEI-Kampf. Das nervt und ist unfair. Stimmt.



Aber sowas von unfair. Aber ich habe Gordon van Dyke (WotR-Entwickler) vorletzte woche auf einem deutschen Conquest-Server getroffen und der meinte,  dass sie es evtl. sogar ganz entfernen werden. Mal sehen


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (18. Oktober 2012)

Meine Fragen für diese Woche wären da;
1. Was wart ihr früher in der Schule für ein Schülertyp: sprich wart ihr der coole, der zappelheins der Nerd oder der richtige aussenseiter??
2.Was für Headsets hab ihr Privat, bzw auf der Arbeit?? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen und welche nicht?Ich liebäugel grad mit dem G930. Hat da wer n ² Rezension² zu ??
Gruß H.Y


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2012)

ich hätte da eine vielleicht interessante (oder auch bescheuerte) idee zum thema wertungen:

ihr könntet ja mal probieren, anstelle der wertung einen qr-code ins heft zu setzen.
wer die wertung erfahren will, scannt den code.
das würde jedenfalls schon einmal bewirken, dass der leser unvoreingenommener an einen test herangeht.
außerdem wären so die ganzen wertungsschnorrer am kiosk ausgeschlossen. 

der aufwand für euch wäre nahe 0, würde ich schätzen. 
die dafür nötige hardware hat vermutlich wirklich jeder eurer leser mittlerweile zu hause rumliegen (auch wenn sich jetzt sicher 2 oder 3 melden, bei denen das angeblich nicht der fall ist).


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hätte da eine vielleicht interessante (oder auch bescheuerte) idee zum thema wertungen:
> 
> ihr könntet ja mal probieren, anstelle der wertung einen qr-code ins heft zu setzen.
> wer die wertung erfahren will, scannt den code.
> ...


 
naja, angeblich? Also ich wollte mir jetzt nicht jedesmal ein Handy leihen müssen, nur um ne Wertung zu erfahren
Außerdem haben Mobiltelefone den Nachteil mobil zu sein, sprich man kann die ins Kiosk mitnehmen 

Wenn würde ich eher einen Testballon auf der Website steigen lassen, so das man Entweder die Wertung dann ganz wegläßt oder so eine "Kotaku-Wertung" drunter schreibt, da hat man ja auch direktes Feedback und vorallem wäre es reversibel
Wobei, als Nachtrag zu den Simulatoren, für sowas würde sich eine Wertung in Gut/Schlecht noch am besten eignen


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (19. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hätte da eine vielleicht interessante (oder auch bescheuerte) idee zum thema wertungen:
> 
> ihr könntet ja mal probieren, anstelle der wertung einen qr-code ins heft zu setzen.
> wer die wertung erfahren will, scannt den code.
> ...


 

Das mit qr- codes wurde auch schonmal im Podcast besprochen...


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2012)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Das mit qr- codes wurde auch schonmal im Podcast besprochen...


 
genau so, wie ich das geschrieben hab? ernsthaft?
dann bin ich wohl zu spät dran.


----------



## PropperThunderwolf (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte mal wieder zwei Fragen:
Wie steht ihr persönlich zu Open-World-Spiele und was sind eure derzeitigen Favoriten in diesen Genre?


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (19. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genau so, wie ich das geschrieben hab? ernsthaft?
> dann bin ich wohl zu spät dran.


 
Es wurde halt gesagt, dass sie kaum genutzt werden würden. Die Begründung war, dass es eine Redaktionskonferenz gab wo alle ein ein Smatrhphone hatten und es von 10 Leuten 2 einmal einen qr code benutzt hatten und danach nie wieder....


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2012)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Es wurde halt gesagt, dass sie kaum genutzt werden würden. Die Begründung war, dass es eine Redaktionskonferenz gab wo alle ein ein Smatrhphone hatten und es von 10 Leuten 2 einmal einen qr code benutzt hatten und danach nie wieder....


 
ach so, da gings allgemein über qr-codes? 
na ja, wenns keine anwendung dafür gibt, warum auch nutzen?
in dem fall wär das ja ganz was anderes.


----------



## Mothman (19. Oktober 2012)

Also deine Idee in allen Ehren, aber ich hätte da auch keinen Bock drauf. Wenn ich um in einem Magazin stehende Informationen zu entschlüsseln, ja doch wieder ins Internet muss UND zusätzlich noch spezielle Hardware oder eine spezielle Handy-App brauche, dann muss ich mir erst garkein Magazin kaufen. Dann geh ich direkt ins Internet. 
Das ist doch der letzte verbleibende Vorteile von Print-Ausgaben gegenüber dem Internet. Dass man es ganz in Ruhe in die Hand nehmen kann und mal etwas nicht auf dem Monitor lesen muss.


----------



## Starfox0200 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebes Podcast-Team,

Toll immer wieder von euch zu hören! Hier meine Fragen:
1. An Viktor: Kannst du mal ein Let's play Video von Civilization 5 machen? Mich würde mal echt brennend interessieren wie du einen Herrschaftssieg erringst! Ich persönlich schaffe es nie mein Heer so stark zu machen - vielleicht bin ich einfach zu wirtschaftsorientiert...
2. Was waren eigentlich die Schwächen vom Master of Orion 3? Ich habe selbst nur den zweiten Teil gespielt, vom dritten haben mir damals Freunde abgeraten...
3. Gibt es heutzutage eigentlich noch Echtzeitstrategiespiele mit starkem Wirtschaftsaspekt und Basenbau im Age of Empires-Stil? Inzwischen hat man das Gefühl, dass es nur noch StarCraft ähnliche Spiele mit starkem Fokus auf Micromanagement gibt...
4. Was ist eigentlich aus der Age of Empires Lizenz geworden, nachdem die Ensemble-Studios aufgelöst wurden? Kann man vielleicht eines Tages mit einem würdigen Age of  Empires 4 rechnen?
5. Um nochmal die Wertungsdiskussion aufzumachen: Was ist denn so schlimm an der Wertung. Wenn ich die PC-Games zum ersten Mal aufschlage, blättere icgh auch erstmal nur durch und schau mir die Wertungen und die Por-Kontra Auflistungen an. Für den kurzen Überlblick sind Wertungen doch ideal. Häufig lese ich den Artikel auch nur, weil mich interessiert, warum ein Spiel welche Wertung bekommen hat...
6. Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem gesonderten Abonenten-Onlinebereich auf eurer Webseite ohne Werbung?
7. Packt doch mal bitte Age of Mythologie als Vollversion in eine der nächsten Hefte 

Macht so weiter! Es ist toll dass es euch gibt!

Liebe Grüße

Starfox0200


----------



## Starfox0200 (19. Oktober 2012)

Und noch eine nachgerückte Frage:
8. Ich überlege mir, ob ich mir XCOM oder Dishonoured kaufen soll (habe nur Geld für eins von beiden). Grundsätzlich spiele ich beide Genres gerne, lege aber Wert auf eine gute Story. Jetzt die Frage an euch: Was soll ich/man sich kaufen XCOM oder Dishonoured?


----------



## Falconer75 (19. Oktober 2012)

@Bonkic
Interessante Idee. Aber jede technische Hürde, sei sie auch noch so niedrig, ist Gift für ein gedrucktes Magazin. Dann lieber die Wertungen im hinteren Teil des Hefts gesammelt drucken. In der play³ wurde das für einen Test mal so gemacht. Fand ich gut.


----------



## Falconer75 (19. Oktober 2012)

Starfox0200 schrieb:


> Und noch eine nachgerückte Frage:
> 8. Ich überlege mir, ob ich mir XCOM oder Dishonoured kaufen soll (habe nur Geld für eins von beiden). Grundsätzlich spiele ich beide Genres gerne, lege aber Wert auf eine gute Story. Jetzt die Frage an euch: Was soll ich/man sich kaufen XCOM oder Dishonoured?



Alle Fragen sind okay. Aber manchmal ist die Antwort doch vorher klar, oder? Was nehmen, wenn einem Schokoladeneis genauso schmeckt wie Erdbeereis, man aber nur Geld für eine Kugel hat? Beide Games sind sehr gut, sehr verschieden und haben ihre spezifischen Stärken. Hier mehr Langzeitmotivation, da bessere Optik und so weiter und so fort. Ich empfehle zu würfeln. Kannst nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2012)

Starfox0200 schrieb:


> Und noch eine nachgerückte Frage:
> 8. Ich überlege mir, ob ich mir XCOM oder Dishonoured kaufen soll (habe nur Geld für eins von beiden). Grundsätzlich spiele ich beide Genres gerne, lege aber Wert auf eine gute Story. Jetzt die Frage an euch: Was soll ich/man sich kaufen XCOM oder Dishonoured?


 
Falco hat schon recht, wobei ich ja das Spiel nehmen würde bei dem nicht im Hintergrund die Frage auftaucht: Doch lieber das andere
Dann sollte man wirklich eher das andere nehmen


----------



## Mothman (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde XCOM nehmen, damit kannst du dich (mit nen bisschen gutem Willen^^) bis Weihnachten beschäftigen. Dann lässt du dir zu Weihnachten Dishonored schenken.


----------



## sPziaLLe-G82 (21. Oktober 2012)

Und noch mal von letzter Woche wiederholen: -->



sPziaLLe-G82 schrieb:


> Hallo Podcastler,
> 
> ich hab mir neulich noch mal Mass Effect 3 reingezogen wegen den ganzen neuen DLC´s und so weiter. Nun meine Frage was haltet ihr von der Indoktrinations Theory als End-szene bzw. kennt ihr sie überhaupt ?
> 
> Falls nicht : Er betrachtet es meiner Meinung nach überwiegend logisch, auch wenn ich ihm in ein bis zwei Punkten nicht zustimmen kann!(The Indoctrination Theory - A Documentary - YouTube)


----------



## RobertHorn (22. Oktober 2012)

Liebe Podcast-Hörer,

leider muss ich euch mitteilen, *dass der heutige Podcast (22.10.) verschoben werden muss*. Wir holen ihn am Dienstag, den 23. zu gewohnter Zeit nach.

Der Grund ist ein sehr trauriger: Heute findet die Beerdigung unseres langjährigen Kollegen Christoph Peter Schuster statt, zu der wir natürlich geschlossen anwesend sein werden. Christoph ist vor kurzem vollkommen unerwartet verstorben.

Ich baue auf euer Verständnis!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

oh je 
Mir fehlen die Worte
mein herzlichstes Beileid an seine Familie und Freunde, wir werden sicher alle den guten CPS vermissen


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2012)

...........


----------



## truejunglist (22. Oktober 2012)

R.I.P. CPS !


----------



## Falconer75 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe es am Freitag erfahren und bin ziemlich durch. Wir standen bis vor kurzem noch per Mail und PSN in Kontakt. Ich wusste nicht, ob das im Forum von einem User angesprochen werden sollte. Finde gut, dass ihr das hier meldet. Meine aktuelle Podcast-Frage hatte ich gestern Abend noch per Edit relativiert, weil im Vergleich alles total unwichtig erscheint. Es ist nicht zu kapieren, dass jemand in so jungen Jahren gehen muss. 

Ruhe in Frieden, Christoph.


----------



## marcohfm (22. Oktober 2012)

Traurige Sache 
War ein echt toller Kerl


----------



## Mothman (22. Oktober 2012)

Mein Beileid. 

Das ist ja schon der zweite tragische Todesfall von (ex) Kollegen, mit dem ihr fertig werden müsst. 
Beim Christoph hab ich mich schon gewundert, warum man ihn nicht mehr liest. Dachte natürlich nur an Jobverlust, aber nicht an den Verlust seiner Gesundheit.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (22. Oktober 2012)

Auch mein herzlichstes Beileid, schade das soetwas vorkommen muss


----------



## Muckimann (22. Oktober 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite herzlichstes Beileid


----------



## Prime85 (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh Mann, mein herzlichstes Beileid an alle Freunde und Verwandte!


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein echter Schock. Mein Beileid an alle und auch an die Familie von ihm. Da ist es natürlich verständlich, wenn ihr da den Podcast verschiebt. Ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte es auch verstanden, wenn ihr in dieser Woche aufgrund dieses Vorfalls ganz darauf verzichtet hättet. Traurige Geschichte


----------



## Saibo7 (22. Oktober 2012)

Grad komm ich auf die Seite und denk "WTF welshalb kein Podcast heute???" und jetzt das So schnell kann etwas was man für wichtig hält zur totalen Nebensache werden....Dass ist wirklich traurig


----------



## Paraciel (23. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir herzlichsten Beileid an euch und seine Familie


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Möchte hier ebenfalls mein Bedauern verkünden. Mit sowas rechnet man nicht wirklich, schließlich besteht die Redaktion (ungeachtet des 20-jährigen Jubiläums) nicht aus "Oldies" (Rossi nicht mit eingerechnet).

Ich denke niemand wird Probleme damit haben, wenn der Podcast mindestens 1 oder 2 Wochen ausgesetzt wird, um den Kollegen genug Zeit zum Verarbeiten zu geben.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Podcast-Fans,

leider müssen wir unsere für heute geplante Folge nochmals um einen Tag verschieben. Der Grund: Durch unsere Abwesenheit gestern und einen Außentermin stapelt sich heute bei uns _ein ganz klein wenig_ die Arbeit, sodass nur sehr wenige Kollegen wirklich Zeit für die Podcast-Aufnahme hätten. Wir möchten aber gerne bestimmte Themen behandeln, vor allem ganz aktuell Medal of Honor: Warfighter und Star Citizen - und dazu möchten wir natürlich unsere Experten mit in die Tonkabine holen. Darum bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir unseren Podcast nun um einen weiteren Tag verschieben müssen. Die neue Folge gibt's morgen Nachmittag!

Besten Dank und viele Grüße aus der Redaktion!

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Verganon (23. Oktober 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Podcast-Fans,
> 
> leider müssen wir unsere für heute geplante Folge nochmals um einen Tag verschieben. Der Grund: Durch unsere Abwesenheit gestern und einen Außentermin stapelt sich heute bei uns _ein ganz klein wenig_ die Arbeit, sodass nur sehr wenige Kollegen wirklich Zeit für die Podcast-Aufnahme hätten. Wir möchten aber gerne bestimmte Themen behandeln, vor allem ganz aktuell Medal of Honor: Warfighter und Star Citizen - und dazu möchten wir natürlich unsere Experten mit in die Tonkabine holen. Darum bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir unseren Podcast nun um einen weiteren Tag verschieben müssen. Die neue Folge gibt's morgen Nachmittag!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Felix,
danke für die Info 
Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, wäre ein Podcast-Ausfall für diese Woche angesichts der Gegebenheiten natürlich auch kein Beinbruch. Aber trotzdem möcht ich mal noch eben Danke sagen, wie ihr euch versucht dafür so reinzuhängen, obwohl der Podcast ja eher "Spaß an der Freude" ist.


----------



## Nitrojedi (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi, Ich wäre bei den gegebenen Umständen für einen Medal of Honor-Exklusiven Podcast, also nur eine halbe Stunde auschließlich für MoH.
Und natürlich auch von mir gute Erholung an das gesamte Team [Ich finde "mein Beileid" ist ein zu oft genuzter Ausdruck, der dadurch an Bedeutung verliert, darum schreibe ich den nicht ... ]
Was haltet Ihr und auch das Podcast Team von meiner Idee?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Oktober 2012)

Nitrojedi schrieb:


> Hi, Ich wäre bei den gegebenen Umständen für einen Medal of Honor-Exklusiven Podcast, also nur eine halbe Stunde auschließlich für MoH.
> Und natürlich auch von mir gute Erholung an das gesamte Team [Ich finde "mein Beileid" ist ein zu oft genuzter Ausdruck, der dadurch an Bedeutung verliert, darum schreibe ich den nicht ... ]
> Was haltet Ihr und auch das Podcast Team von meiner Idee?


 Öhm... warum nur MoH und sonst nix? Wir haben eigentlich mehrere Themen und Leserfragen sind auch reichlich da.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2012)

Nitrojedi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr und auch das Podcast Team von meiner Idee?


 
nix. 
zumal warfighter wohl so ziemlich das uninteressanteste spiel (in nächster zeit) überhaupt sein dürfte.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

also ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was so der Sinn ist anstatt in einem 100 Min Podcast ne Halbe Stunde über MoH zu reden oder so ne Halbe Stunde drüber zu reden, außer das letzterer auch eher nicht von allen gehört wird, weil die sich nicht dafür interssieren


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2012)

Eben, wird doch eh nur ein weiterer 08/15 Shooter, wie in die Welt mittlerweile schon tausendfach gesehen hat.
Wenn sie wenigstens wieder in Richtung Allied Assault gegangen wären.


----------



## dangee (23. Oktober 2012)

Saibo7 schrieb:


> Grad komm ich auf die Seite und denk "WTF welshalb kein Podcast heute???" und jetzt das So schnell kann etwas was man für wichtig hält zur totalen Nebensache werden....Dass ist wirklich traurig


 

Das hatte ich ursprünglich auch gedacht. Welch ein Verlust. Mein Mitgefühl der Familie, Freunden und Kollegen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eben, wird doch eh nur ein weiterer 08/15 Shooter, wie in die Welt mittlerweile schon tausendfach gesehen hat.


 Wer weiß? Vielleicht wird's ja ein Meisterwerk?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wer weiß? Vielleicht wird's ja ein Meisterwerk?


 Weiss her Schütz mehr als er uns glauben machen will ? Oder darf man aus der Zeile nicht zuviel herauslesen ?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weiss her Schütz mehr als er uns glauben machen will ? Oder darf man aus der Zeile nicht zuviel herauslesen ?


Vielleicht will der Herr Schütz auch nur die Spannung steigen lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich tippe auf eine Wertung zwischen 75-78.  Mal schauen, wie nah ich später dran bin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine Wertung zwischen 75-78.  Mal schauen, wie nah ich später dran bin.


 Ich halte dagegen und sage, es wird ein 80+ - Ergebnis.


----------



## ViktorEippert (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich halte dagegen und sage, es wird ein 80+ - Ergebnis.


 
Reden wir jetzt über Einzel- oder Mehrspieler?


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (23. Oktober 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Reden wir jetzt über Einzel- oder Mehrspieler?


 
Einzelspieler 81 +/- 2 Mehrspieler 86


----------



## Falconer75 (23. Oktober 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Reden wir jetzt über Einzel- oder Mehrspieler?



Wenn Stange es testet, ist das egal. Hit ist Hit.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Wenn Stange es testet, ist das egal. Hit ist Hit.


 
Ich will das Stange das nächste CoD testet und dann so einen Hunter S. Thompson Gonzo Gedächtnissartikel schreibt
Dafür würde ich mir auch die play3 kaufen


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich will das Stange das nächste CoD testet und dann so einen Hunter S. Thompson Gonzo Gedächtnissartikel schreibt
> Dafür würde ich mir auch die play3 kaufen


Die Tests bei der PCG kommen eben nicht von der Stange .. sondern von dem Stange.




Spoiler



Ich geh mich jetzt ne Runde schämen für den Flachwitz


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Reden wir jetzt über Einzel- oder Mehrspieler?


 SP-Modus ! Das Einzige, was mir als Spieler wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei einer gewissen Konkurrenzseite gibts schon eine Art Test zum Singleplayer, mir persönlich ist das Spiel aber ziemlich egal. Solche 08/15 Militär-Schlauchshooter lassen mich ziemlich kalt und im Multiplayer wird es wohl auch schwer, sich gegen COD, BF3, Tribes oder Planetside durchzusetzen. Deshalb: Im Podcast Medal of Honor ruhig in 5 Minuten abhandeln und über andere Sachen quatschen.


----------



## d2wap (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade erst von dem tragischen Ereignis gehört.
An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass gewisse Dinge über anderen stehen. Und natürlich liegen gebliebene Dinge Vorrang vor einem Podcast haben. 

Wichtig ist, dass die nötige Zeit zum Verarbeiten eines solchen Ereignisses gegeben wird und diese auch entsprechend genutzt wird.

Ich hoffe nicht, dass jeder hier weiß, wie es ist einen Arbeitskollegen zu verlieren - auch wenn es "nur" ein Arbeitskollege ist, den man nur 5 Tage die Woche ein paar mal am Tag gesehen hat - aber ich kann euch doch nachempfinden. 

Alles Gute.


----------

